# Black Walnut Cremation urn with Curved Dovetails



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi guys. I wanted to share one of my latest curved dovetail spline urns. I'm finishing up a couple other black walnut versions. The newer ones have removable lids with a small velvet lined photo keepsake section. I'm also working on a tiger maple version with walnut dovetails. I've been focusing almost all of efforts into designing and making these. Its been a really fun journey so far. Can't thank the "Kenbo" enough for teaching me how to take proper photos. 






​


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

How big is this beauty? 

Great picture, nice to Thank Kenbo, WHO IS HE ANYWAY?, just kidding...... 

Maybe you can post some pic's of how you make your pieces. 

Nice work,

Dale in Indy


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very Very Nice box..............


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. This one is about 12 x 8 x 6.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

very cool


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the flowing wraparound grain. Nice job on this.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, that really is a beautiful box. I would love to see some build/progress photo's if you have any.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> I love the flowing wraparound grain. Nice job on this.


+1. you did an incredible job on this.


----------



## Tazhunter0 (May 6, 2013)

very nice


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice resting place. I love the curved sides.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Really like how you blended the wood grain. Very nice.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

